# Calling ALL Bully people! I need help



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

I just received Bella's UKC pedigree and I need some help breaking it down. I had one papered dog before so I have no clue how to read and understand these then or now LOL! Okay, here we go  If you know anything about these dogs in my girls pedigree that would be great! TY!

Razor's Edge Biggie
CLP's RE Shortshot
CLP's RE Diamond
RE Bullseye Most Wanted
CH "PR"s Storm For Whom The Bell Tolls
GRCH "PR"s Star Navarro Coming Attraction
Henderson's War Paint
Henderson's Blue Moonshine
Henderson's Blue Bullet
Hardin's Pandora's Box
Smith's Bad Boy Sebok
"PR" Empire's Blue Chelsea
Young's Maybe it's Maybeline
Viper's Stormy Dangerzone
Barnes Spike Lee
CH Barajas' Shakida
"PR" Ultimate Blue Pit Bulls Quake
H & M's Jewels


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

What do you want to know about these dogs? RE Biggie is one of my favorites. He was a total BA. He is off of Short Shot and Diamond. Your dog has some very nice dogs in her ped. 
*RE Biggie*


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

I linked you to Biggie's pedigree you should make an account and post up your dog's pedigree. Biggie can be your starting point and you can click from there.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Can you scan the pedigree for me and post it up so I can see it. Who is your dog's dam/sire again?

*Quake*


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

I took pics of my girls pedigree on my droid and I will post those. I don't have a scanner. Give me a few minutes


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Blue_Nose_Bella said:


> I took pics of my girls pedigree on my droid and I will post those. I don't have a scanner. Give me a few minutes


That'll work too.  What exactly do you want to know about the dogs in her pedigree though?


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

I guess in a nutshell what I want to know is if she has a nice pedigree and if anyone knew who some of the dogs are in her pedigree. Although, if you have anything I maybe interested in knowing about some of the dogs that would be great because I know JACK shish LOL!


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Yes, she has a good pedigree, in my opinion. 
*Razor's Edge Biggie is off Shortshot and Diamond 
 CLP's RE Shortshot
CLP's RE Diamond
RE Bullseye Most Wanted* 
_all RE above_
*CH "PR"s Storm For Whom The Bell Tolls-- Am Staff
GRCH "PR"s Star Navarro Coming Attraction-- *Am Staff 
* Henderson's War Paint*
* Henderson's Blue Moonshine*
Henderson's Blue Bullet
* Hardin's Pandora's Box* Watchdog and Grapevine dogs
Smith's Bad Boy Sebok-- can't find ped but he is off of Southern Danger and Jade
* "PR" Empire's Blue Chelsea* York/Ruffian dogs
Young's Maybe it's Maybeline
*"PR" Ultimate Blue Pit Bulls Quake* is off of Biggie and Maybelline 
H & M's Jewels


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

pitbullmamanatl said:


> Yes, she has a good pedigree, in my opinion.
> *Razor's Edge Biggie is off Shortshot and Diamond
> CLP's RE Shortshot
> CLP's RE Diamond
> ...


Wow. You are good! Thank you so much for the help  I really like Quake and Biggie. Awesome looking dogs!


----------



## SouthernMystery (Feb 20, 2011)

Your girl shares some of the same pedigree as my girl. She's a quake great grand daughter.


----------



## LoudMouf (Feb 2, 2011)

pitbullmamanatl said:


> Yes, she has a good pedigree, in my opinion.
> *Razor's Edge Biggie is off Shortshot and Diamond
> CLP's RE Shortshot
> CLP's RE Diamond
> ...


*Young's Maybe It's Maybeline *- R.E. Most Wanted (also known as Manu) x Rivercity's Topclass Kiana

_Maybeline is littermates to our male ABKC CH Bullseye RE Gotti. Maybeline was produced by one of Cassidhee Santos best Manu litters. Kiana is of UKC CH Baytown's Rivercity Chivas x Comptons Blue Chola Delilah. Here is a link to Maybeline's pedigree: American Bully Online Pedigree_


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

<3 Gotti <3


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Yes, she has a good pedigree, in my opinion. 
*Razor's Edge Biggie is off Shortshot and Diamond 
 CLP's RE Shortshot
CLP's RE Diamond
RE Bullseye Most Wanted* 
_all RE above_
*CH "PR"s Storm For Whom The Bell Tolls-- Am Staff
GRCH "PR"s Star Navarro Coming Attraction-- *Am Staff 
* Henderson's War Paint*
* Henderson's Blue Moonshine*
Henderson's Blue Bullet
* Hardin's Pandora's Box* Watchdog and Grapevine dogs
Smith's Bad Boy Sebok-- can't find ped but he is off of Southern Danger and Jade
* "PR" Empire's Blue Chelsea* York/Ruffian dogs
Young's Maybe it's Maybeline
*"PR" Ultimate Blue Pit Bulls Quake* is off of Biggie and Maybelline 
* H & M's Jewels*









Added the link to Jewels and a pic of her.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Lauren. ...you still researching my girls pedigree?? Lol! Thank you!


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Blue_Nose_Bella said:


> Lauren. ...you still researching my girls pedigree?? Lol! Thank you!


haha naw I came across this when I was looking at another dog's pedigree today and I remembered H&M Jewels off of Bella's so I figured I would post it.


----------

